# 25 Days of Free Holiday Music



## Betsy the Quilter

As the Fire is also a music player, I thought some of y'all would be interested in Amazon's Holiday promotion. A free song every day through Christmas.

Here's the *link* to the promotion and here's today's song, _Ave Maria_ by Celtic Woman:



Betsy


----------



## Meemo

They do this every year, and naturally some selections are great, and some .... not so much.  But I've picked up a lot of free holiday music over the past 2-3 years.  It seems to me that last year at the end they offered an album with all the songs on it (also free), but I'm not sure and even if they did, I'm not sure they will again - so I picked up today's and will keep picking them up.  (And hope I'll be able to pick some up while I'm out of town and in primitive conditions at my in-laws' house - no wifi!!!  )  

Maybe I'll just have to make a quick McDonald's run every day...


----------



## JimC1946

Thanks for the tip, Betsy!


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon has over 3300 free or 1 cent songs.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_hps_bw_clnk?node=163856011&field-price=-1&field-feature_browse-bin=625151011&page=1&sort=salesrank&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-3&pf_rd_r=1NB4B0DAPWNQQBWQNAGR&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1288895482&pf_rd_i=678551011&tag=kbpst-20
I have not listened to them, mainly because I am pretty zonked atm. I had a mucle in my back spasm hard today, put me in the ER for a few hours, and now I'm on 2 Oxycodones for the pain. I'm a bit loopy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Feel better, Bev!

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946

BTackitt said:


> I have not listened to them, mainly because I am pretty zonked atm. I had a mucle in my back spasm hard today, put me in the ER for a few hours, and now I'm on 2 Oxycodones for the pain. I'm a bit loopy.


Been there, done that... way too many times. Hope your back spasms calm down, I know how bad back pain can be.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's free Christmas music of the day:



Note, yesterday's is still available if you didn't get it. As I recall from previous years, the prior days don't expire right away....

I'm listening to it right now on my Fire and it's quite nice....

Betsy


----------



## BMathison

Thanks for the link.  I really like the celtic song -- she has a beautiful voice. 
I'm also impressed by the Fire's sound quality.  As good as my i-pod, if not better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I liked her version of Ave Maria...plays well next to the classical music version I have. Today's is kind of meh. But I'm lookiing forward to having a nice playlist of Christmas music. My hubby gets tired of it, but I don't.

By the way, to do a playlist, if you haven't done one (like me), I've added a tutorial to the Fire FAQ pinned at the top of the forum. 

How to add a playlist to your Fire

Betsy


----------



## ellesu

Well, Betsy....once again you've read my mind (about the playlist).  I think it, come here, and voila! This is getting scary!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ellesu said:


> Well, Betsy....once again you've read my mind (about the playlist). I think it, come here, and voila! This is getting scary!


It's the KindleBoards effect....
(*plays spooky music*)


Let me know if you think anything is unclear or have any suggestions. It made perfect sense to me. 

Betsy


----------



## RDaneel54

Thanks, Betsy.  Another unknown need filled.

Dean


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's what I live for...

Here's today's, it's a good one--who doesn't love a good Bing Crosby Christmas song:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not sure about this one:


Will listen to it and let you know....
EDIT: Can't say I liked it. I didn't download it. Your mileage may vary....

Betsy


----------



## kjg1130

Thank you for the link, I am new here. Just got my Kindle fire for my birthday 11/30.  I put the Celtic song on, she is amazing.  I am not one to listen to music but I love christmas music.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kjg--

Welcome!  I'm the same way, I don't listen to music very often, but I do love the holidays!  *humming Jingle Bells*

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's free holiday song:

Greensleeves by Mannheim Steamroller



Playing it now...

Betsy


----------



## trastan

You can't lose with Mannheim Steamroller! Mandatory Christmas music in my home.

Thanks for pointing these out to us, Betsy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

trastan said:


> You can't lose with Mannheim Steamroller! Mandatory Christmas music in my home.
> 
> Thanks for pointing these out to us, Betsy!


I agree. . . .I'm hoping for a _Transiberian Orchestra_ recording as well. . . . .


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree. . . .I'm hoping for a _Transiberian Orchestra_ recording as well. . . . .


did you have to mention them? we're not going to their concert this year.


----------



## Maria Romana

Wow, thanks so much for cluing us in on this.  I just caught on and immediately got my Bing.  It's not Christmas without the old guys.

 Maria


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, gotta have Bing at the holidays... 

Today's:

_Angels, We Have Heard on High_ by Bayside:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's offering, for your listening pleasure:



O Holy Night by Leigh Nash, whoever that is 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Some youngun' no doubt. 

I do like the cover image though. . . . . clearly amazon's nefarious plot is to get us to sample for free and pay for more.


----------



## caseyf6

I love that they don't close out the previous selections right away; I forgot about this until last night and was able to grab all of the previous ones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

caseyf6 said:


> I love that they don't close out the previous selections right away; I forgot about this until last night and was able to grab all of the previous ones.


Isn't it great? I'm going to have a nice holiday playlist when I'm done.

Today's offering, _Deck the Halls_ by Twisted Sister. 



There are also some other freebie holiday tunes, such as the _First Noel_ by Neil Sedaka, _Hark the Herald_ by the Irish Tenors and the Hallelujah Chorus:

  

I'll try to come up with a search link...
...and here's the link.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oooohhh....Duke Ellington...



Betsy


----------



## BMathison

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oooohhh....Duke Ellington...
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I'm excited too -- those oldies are just great.
Quite a change from Twisted Sister, though. I wonder how many meetings happened to get this list out, lol!


----------



## BTackitt

before you get all excited ... it is a REMIX...not straight Duke Ellington.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> before you get all excited ... it is a REMIX...not straight Duke Ellington.


Yeah, I saw that and should probably have mentioned it. Thanks for pointing that out!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm not familiar with the artist, and it's the second song from the album:



You can listen to a clip--there's a "play" widget a bit lower on the page.

Also, if, like me, you made a Christmas playlist, the easiest way I've found to add new songs if you already have a playlist is (in Music) to go to "Playlists," "Latest Purchases," and press and hold on the new song, in this case "The Lights and Buzz." a pop up menu will appear. Tap on "Add song to playlist." Another pop up menu with the list of your playlists will appear. Select the one you want, and voilá, it's in! Note that one time, the song I had purchased didn't show up righht away in my "recently purchased" list, but usually they are there right away.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

ok... is it just me, or does that look like Ahnold in drag?


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not familiar with the artist, and it's the second song from the album:
> 
> 
> 
> You can listen to a clip--there's a "play" widget a bit lower on the page.
> 
> Also, if, like me, you made a Christmas playlist, the easiest way I've found to add new songs if you already have a playlist is (in Music) to go to "Playlists," "Latest Purchases," and press and hold on the new song, in this case "The Lights and Buzz." a pop up menu will appear. Tap on "Add song to playlist." Another pop up menu with the list of your playlists will appear. Select the one you want, and voilá, it's in! Note that one time, the song I had purchased didn't show up righht away in my "recently purchased" list, but usually they are there right away.
> 
> Betsy


It's probably a pretty decent album, interesting variety of artists on it. I went to the MP3 store to check on the Christmas song of the day and ended up one-clicking on 3 free albums besides.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I played the sample. I'm going to pass, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ick!  Me too. . . .I know that piece and I couldn't even figure out what part of it the sample came from.  

And so, once again, "Just because it's free doesn't mean you should get it. "


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thank goodness we can audio sample.... 

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP

I love Michael McDonald. But the first review on that page is a riot...and sadly accurate.


----------



## krm0789

These came in handy when re-decorating the tree tonight  But apparently I should've been listening to the samples in the beginning, some of these are certainly not my taste


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

krm0789 said:


> These came in handy when re-decorating the tree tonight  But apparently I should've been listening to the samples in the beginning, some of these are certainly not my taste


If I've not heard of the artist, I sample. I should probably sample all of them as I'm not crazy about the Brian Wilson piece. I don't mind not loving all of them, though, it's a nice variety.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Today's is better, if you like country.. or just like this song.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I sampled this one, and decided to get it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Just listened to it - think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I didn't check on it as I was half asleep when I posted that.    Y'all are lucky if the link works...off to check now...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Agreed....


----------



## Seamonkey

Link works perfectly; song: not so much..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And another from this album:



This one wasn't my cup of tea, either....

I did find this nice instrumental God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen, however:



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And another from this album:
> 
> 
> 
> This one wasn't my cup of tea, either....


Love the one review it has!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Love the one review it has!


Indeed...

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946

Ann in Arlington said:


> Love the one review it has!


It was mine.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

HELP, I tried to preview today's free song and there is a statement that I need to update flash player, l tried to do so and it then asked for type of system and other info I'm not sure of.  Does anyone know what I needto do?  I wouldn't think Amazon would need to ask this for a Fire.

UPDATE:  this morning all is well!  I am able to listen to the samples and am not getting the flash update request.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great, BT....

And today's offering is



Played the sample and I am SO skipping this annoying recitation of the ingredients in Fruitcake. (Seriously. That's all the sample was.) Are there degrees of "I'm not getting this one even if it's free?"

I offer you the Hallelujah Chorus instead:



Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Fruitcake sample was SO annoying.  Even though it is free, I didn't want to download just to see if it had a catchy chorus.  I'll never know and I won't lose sleep over it.


----------



## JimC1946

The free Christmas/Holiday music has definitely been a mixed bag so far this month.


----------



## BTackitt

Maybe there's a reason it's free? they can't even GIVE it away...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This review says it all for me...

http://www.amazon.com/review/R34FID2ZJG3K5N/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0045QH8JG&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ok, back to the tried and true....I already had this one as part of the album which I bought so I could play Christmas music that my hubby could stand, LOL!...



Betsy


----------



## docmama28

Betsy is always the early riser!  I didn't have this particular version, so as I type I'm enjoying all my Nutcracker snippets that I've accumulated over the years.  The holidays are coming fast and furious!


----------



## BTackitt

that album has a second song free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, BT!

here's today"s freebie:



I already had this one, too....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Is it sacrilegious to say that _The First Noel_ is a Christmas song that I really can't stand. Maybe it's because we do it _every year_ at Mass. I find it very difficult to sing and just. . . .meh.

So I won't be getting this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today:



Download this song only if your preference is for songs sung off key... If you're going for the "2d cousin Bob's kid put out an album so we must buy it to keep peace in the family" sound, this one's for you.... 

Do NOT download unless you play the sample first. But I wouldn't really recommend that either. 

Off to suss out an alternative pick for today....

OK, this one isn't free, but *$0.25* is pretty darn close, and it's a good one:

_White Christmas_, by Bing Crosby, from the movie soundtrack


And three more, also *$0.25*:

_The Christmas Song_ ("Chestnuts roasting by an open fire...") by Nat King Cole, _Santa Baby_ by Eartha Kitt and _Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow_ by Dean Martin
  

I think this is Amazon's plan...make the freebies so bad we'll pony up $0.25 for the classics....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

'kay, Bing, Nat, and Eartha are classics 'round here. (Santa Baby is DH's favorite song )  Might have to get those.  I can live without Dean Martin.

And thanks for the warning against today's freebie!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It will make your ears bleed.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . it's something to send to someone you don't much like who also has perfect pitch.


----------



## Jeff

Even after listening to Eartha Kitt's *Santa Baby* hundreds of times it still makes me chuckle. Vaughn Monroe's *Let It Snow* is only 89 cents.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jeff said:


> Even after listening to Eartha Kitt's *Santa Baby* hundreds of times it still makes me chuckle.


We heard a version on the radio the other day. . .by Madonna I think. . . .it was just. . . .wrong. . . . .


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> We heard a version on the radio the other day. . .by Madonna I think. . . .it was just. . . .wrong. . . . .


Ugh. Even the thought of that is wrong.


----------



## Jane917

If I were marketing these free songs off an albumn, I would be offering the BEST songs so you would be tempted to buy the whole albumn. Instead we are just running the other way!


----------



## Seamonkey

Terrifying thought: Maybe that IS the best song on the album?


----------



## Mollyb52

Each day seems worse than the one before.  I shudder to think what comes tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll probably even download this one...at least the guy can sing...



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah, he can carry a tune. . . but I'll pass. . . .


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Apparently i haven't missed much by not getting around to checking out the offerings this year!

Crossing "feel guilty about missing out on the free music" off my list for the week


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Most of them are still available free. . .and many are certainly worth it, just the last few days have been hit or miss. . . .


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Ann in Arlington said:


> Most of them are still available free. . .and many are certainly worth it, just the last few days have been hit or miss. . . .


Lol, well, I truly don't have time to deal with it until Wednesday. Wednesday have to chain myself to a computer and send some pictures to be printed.

My "no-plans" week turned into a marathon of specialist appointments for my kids. Joy.

So I will check them on Wednesday! I know a couple of years ago I got some good ones.


----------



## drenee

The songs they offered last year were much better.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

^^^ What Deb said.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, seems to me I picked up a few of them last year...

Today's is a serviceable rendition of _We Wish You a Merry Christmas_



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

again, one of my 'not favorite' songs, so I think I'll pass.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> again, one of my 'not favorite' songs, so I think I'll pass.


Yeah, the sound "Wish" in We Wish You a Merry Christmas gets on my nerves...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

You ladies are *so* picky.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, the sound "Wish" in We Wish You a Merry Christmas gets on my nerves...
> 
> Betsy


Exactly: invariably the singers don't land on it square but scoop up to the note from the tone for "We". Laziness.

Though the muppets' version is pretty good . . . . . . 



Jeff said:


> You ladies are *so* picky.


I guess I'd just say that we know what we like. 

Or. . . .not!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> You ladies are *so* picky.


----------



## Seamonkey

I suspect we'd mangle Japanese way more than they are off in English..  but I didn't download it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> I suspect we'd mangle Japanese way more than they are off in English.. but I didn't download it.


I'm quite sure you're right...I didn't have more of a problem with this version than I do with other versions. Like Ann, the song in general gets on my nerves...not my favorite, no matter who sings it 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This Have I Done for My True Love...


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Now when you're talking about great mens' voices in Harmony I don't half care what they're singing! 

downloaded!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, it was quite nice....I also downloaded it and added it to my Christmas playlist...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Yeah-but, is it holiday music?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .it's kind of a medieval (or maybe Renaissance?) madrigal so probably less familiar to most. . . .


----------



## Jeff

Even less familiar to those of us who're unfamiliar with the word _madrigal_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Even less familiar to those of us who're unfamiliar with the word _madrigal_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jeff said:


> Even less familiar to those of us who're unfamiliar with the word _madrigal_.


Really? Now that kind of surprises me about you. 

Madrigal music is pretty cool. Generally at least 4 parts. . . .usually only vocal though sometimes with accompanying instruments like mandolins or oboes. (You know what a mandolin and oboe are, right?  ) Almost like Barbershop or Sweet Adeline music, but the harmonies are different which gives a whole different flavor. . .usually one of the 'minor' modes rather than the major.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? Now that kind of surprises me about you.
> 
> Madrigal music is pretty cool. Generally at least 4 parts. . . .usually only vocal though sometimes with accompanying instruments like mandolins or oboes. (You know what a mandolin and oboe are, right?  ) Almost like Barbershop or Sweet Adeline music, but the harmonies are different which gives a whole different flavor. . .usually one of the 'minor' modes rather than the major.


Music geek talk

Zzzzzzz...


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? Now that kind of surprises me about you.
> 
> Madrigal music is pretty cool. Generally at least 4 parts. . . .usually only vocal though sometimes with accompanying instruments like mandolins or oboes. (You know what a mandolin and oboe are, right?  ) Almost like Barbershop or Sweet Adeline music, but the harmonies are different which gives a whole different flavor. . .usually one of the 'minor' modes rather than the major.


An oboe is the duck in Peter and the Wolf. My brother-in-law makes mandolins and vintage fretted instrument. I have no madrigal references in my memory.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

We used to sing Madrigals in HS in the small ensemble I was in.  They were a lot of fun as I remember.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jeff said:


> An oboe is the duck in Peter and the Wolf.


EXACTLY! 



> My brother-in-law makes mandolins and vintage fretted instrument.


Cool. . . .do you have any pictures?


> I have no madrigal references in my memory.





B-Kay 1325 said:


> We used to sing Madrigals in HS in the small ensemble I was in. They were a lot of fun as I remember.


Yes, that's often where you find madrigal groups nowadays -- HS choir directors pull the best of the full choir to be part of them. Besides the harmonies, there are often fugue like bits where the parts echo each other. . . .or parts that are sung as a round -- think 'Row, row, row your boat' but rather more complex.


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> Cool. . . .do you have any pictures?


I don't think so. I do have a dulcimer that he made somewhere. If I can find it I'll take a picture for you. He taught my son, but my son now only builds electric guitars.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My husband built me a dulcimer from a kit, and a bass guitar from a kit.  He's basically a woodworker as opposed to specifically an 'instrument maker'.  

I always wanted to be able to afford one of the instruments they make at the shop in Colonial Williamsburg!


----------



## Jeff

When I was in the army I was stationed in Regensburg where there was a shop that made violins. They'd been in business for over a hundred years and had avoided Allied bombing because they were nestled behind the cathedral which was intentionally spared by the British and America bombardiers. I used to visit often just to watch. Occasionally a violinist would come to try out a custom made instrument. It was quite something.


----------



## HappyGuy

Jeff said:


> An oboe is the duck in Peter and the Wolf. My brother-in-law makes mandolins and vintage fretted instrument. I have no madrigal references in my memory.


We had a Disney album of this when I was young. It was a narrated version using the music as background. When I was young I couldn't listen to it because there was a picture of the wolf with slavering fangs and red eyes and at the point you turned to that page there was a very throaty, gurgling kind of loud wolf roar which scared the pee outta me (literally).


----------



## Jeff

HappyGuy said:


> We had a Disney album of this when I was young. It was a narrated version using the music as background. When I was young I couldn't listen to it because there was a picture of the wolf with slavering fangs and red eyes and at the point you turned to that page there was a very throaty, gurgling kind of loud wolf roar which scared the pee outta me (literally).


My g-grandson watches the claymation-like version of _Peter and the Wolf_ on Netflix about once a week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To get back on topic, here's today's...I had already picked it up at some point..

_Hark the Hairy Angels Sing_  by the Irish Tenors..



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

More men with lovely voices.  And IRISH voices at that (though, if they're really good, you don't notice that so much when they're singing -- kinda like Jim Neighbors.  )


(pssst. . . .Betsy. . . . 'autocorrect' is messing with you again. . . .there's no evidence that the angels were "hairy" )


----------



## BTackitt

Ann I think Jim Nabors' neighbors might have enjoyed listening to him practice for:


I sure would have. (it's $8.99) and I love it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> (pssst. . . .Betsy. . . . 'autocorrect' is messing with you again. . . .there's no evidence that the angels were "hairy" )


No, not autocorrect. That's what we call it here...note the smiley face after the song title.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BTackitt said:


> Ann I think Jim Nabors' neighbors might have enjoyed listening to him practice for:
> 
> 
> I sure would have. (it's $8.99) and I love it.


<slap> . . . .sorry. . . I should have been paying attention. I'll blame it on the fact that it was early in the day and I'd had no caffeine yet.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, not autocorrect. That's what we call it here...note the smiley face after the song title.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Same excuse as I gave BTackett. 

My favorite version of Harold the angel is the one on the Peanut's Christmas album:


----------



## BTackitt

That's ok Ann, I await the day you spell my name right.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BTackitt said:


> That's ok Ann, I await the day you spell my name right.


oh snap!

BTackitt.

so sorry!

I HATE it when people spell my name wrong and am usually more careful. Believe it or not, it's not the Von Hagel that nails em (though I see Van Hagel and Vonhagel quite a bit) but they seem to think I'm Anne not Ann.

mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.


----------



## BTackitt

it's ok Ann, that's the most common misspelling we get with it. We've seen everything.. including Packet. We just shrug, In the end we know who we are, and as long as it is correct on legal stuff we just go with the flow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> it's ok Ann, that's the most common misspelling we get with it. We've seen everything.. including Packet. We just shrug, In the end we know who we are, and as long as it is correct on legal stuff we just go with the flow.


"True" gets mispelled all the time....

Betsy


----------



## Me and My Kindle

Looking through Amazon's mp3 store, I discovered that you can also download the special Christmas song from Amazon's Kindle commercial by Little and Ashley for free.

_"Snowflake in my pocket, let's take a sleigh ride on the ice.
Northern lights are glowing and reflecting in your eyes..."
_


----------



## geoffthomas

Off topic, because it is not free....
One of my favorite new Christmas arrangements is:
God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen / We Three Kings (With Sarah Mc Lachlan)

Either the album or the single as cited above.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Me and My Kindle said:


> Looking through Amazon's mp3 store, I discovered that you can also download the special Christmas song from Amazon's Kindle commercial by Little and Ashley for free.
> 
> _"Snowflake in my pocket, let's take a sleigh ride on the ice.
> Northern lights are glowing and reflecting in your eyes..."
> _


BT, do you have a link?

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Me and My Kindle said:


> Looking through Amazon's mp3 store, I discovered that you can also download the special Christmas song from Amazon's Kindle commercial by Little and Ashley for free.
> 
> _"Snowflake in my pocket, let's take a sleigh ride on the ice.
> Northern lights are glowing and reflecting in your eyes..."
> _





Betsy the Quilter said:


> BT, do you have a link?
> 
> Betsy


Uh, I'll see what I can find. I'm not sure which song Me & My Kindle is referencing, so...
These are both free By Little & Ashley:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> Uh, I'll see what I can find. I'm not sure which song Me & My Kindle is referencing, so...
> These are both free By Little & Ashley:


LOL! Sorry....that's what I get for posting while I'm helping hubby on the computer...I think we need a caffiene test before posting on this thread....

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Three spigots, no waiting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, let's see if I can post in here today without messing up...

A good one, been free for a while, though, and was one of our "alternate" picks earlier:

Messiah: Hallelujah Chorus


Betsy


----------



## JimC1946

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Messiah: Hallelujah Chorus


This is really a nice version of Handel's Messiah, certainly worth a free download.


----------



## BTackitt

It may take you a while to go through all of these, but here's a list of Free MP3s @ Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_p_36_5?bbn=163856011&qid=1324760801&rh=n%3A163856011%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A625151011&rnid=2237414011&low-price=&high-price=0.01&x=13&y=16

It's all genres, not just Christmas, but on the left of the screen you can choose by genre.


----------



## Jeff

Thank you, Bev. That's very handy. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## BTackitt

Merry Christmas to you and yours too Jeff. ((HUGS))


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Merry Christmas!

Thanks Bev, for the link.

Here are yesterday and today's offerings in the 25 days of holiday music:

Yesterday: Shelby Lynne, Silent Night


And today's is by Macy Gray, who is an acquired taste, but I like her:



Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Thank you for keeping us informed for 25 days, Betsy. Merry Christmas to you and to your family.


----------



## JimC1946

Jeff said:


> Thank you for keeping us informed for 25 days, Betsy.


Same here. It was much appreciated!


----------

